# Texas Eagle to Chicago from Dallas



## flamastr

My wife and I decided on a Christmas trip to Chicago just to go!

This was our first train ride so I'm new to all the information some of you "regulars" on the forum are use to..lol

Dallas Engine 221- Sleeper Car 2220 – Superliner. The train was packed. Robert was our attendant. I must have counted a minimum of 80 people boarding just in Dallas. Sleepers were in the front of the train. Coming back they were in the very back of the train. We had flat iron steak for dinner in Longview . We were stopped for about 30 minutes when the conductor got on the PA saying a tornado pulled through and we had to wait for the tracks going through Marshall to be cleared of any downed trees. We pullled into Marshall at 8:06; real neat train depot there. Steady rain all night; many stops made to verify low passing areas were safe to cross; never really went over 30 mph north of Texarkana all the way through Arkansas. Union Pacific Engineers stayed in front of the train riding ahead to verify no washout. I woke up at 4:30am put the beds up. 5:30 just pulling into Walnut Ridge,AR – 4 hours late; pretty much threw the detraining people off; whistle to shove off 5 minutes later. Still not screaming but doing a steady 60mph ; next stop Poplar Bluff, MO, then on to St Louis. I’m optimistic we will make up some time but probably not. I’m shocked the weather isn’t any cooler than it is. Pulled into Poplar Bluff, MO about 3 hours 45 minutes late ; still raining! I have been under the weather so I slept through the St Louis,Carlinville and Springfield stops but my wife was watching everything on the computer. The train actually got up to 82mph in the rain. We had lunch during the Springfield stop.. Black Angus burger wasn’t too bad and bread pudding for dessert. Still raining; 3 hours behind now. Pontiac , IL lots of ice and snow on the ground; probably at the station 1 minute literally. Right outside of Joliet, we had to pull of the main track to allow the south bound T.E to come through. Pulled into Chicago Union Station 3 hrs down but all is well

On the way back.. We boarded one hour late due to engine problems in the rail yard. We really enjoyed the Metropolitan Lounge at the station. Michael is our attendant coming back Car 2130 Room 8. I was disappointed in Michaels behavior. He gets on the PA to announce that nothing was ready for the passengers because AMTRAK has failed to allow "him" time to get the car ready for occupancy. He contines to use the railyard/amtrak incident as his crutch on people requesting things. He basically implied (on the PA) (coded politely) that he didn't want to be bothered by passenger's needs until he got the car ready. Even though there was nothing we needed during any leg of the trip it was disheartening for him to keep that attitude during the trip.

We pulled out of Chicago Union Station about 2.5 hours late. Arrived in Juliet 2.0 hours behind; the announcement was made that a “slight problem” was being experienced with the last car and that we would have a delay in Joliet while the conductors got on the ground to fix the problem. Stopped outside of Pontiac with “intermittent” problems with a “valve” on the rear of the car. Freight traffic hasn’t been too bad. We have only stopped twice now.. Once in Chicago and again outside of Pontiac. Had dinner Flat iron steak; wasn’t as good as the first. Pulled into St. Louis; had about an hour or so stop and shoved off. While I was coming back from the lounge I got cornered in a conversation with the conductor and snack bar attendant. Seems that people boarding in St Louis didn't get fed so the sleeper passengers were asking if they could get fed. The conductor basically instructed the snack car attendant the dining car was closed but they could buy from the snack car and get reimbursed by Amtrak by calling the 800 number and complaining... Wow.. Went to bed ; woke up at 4:30am about 50 miles from Little Rock. We stayed about 2 hours down the whole trip. We pulled into Dallas, safe and sound. Wonderful Trip, we are planning a Dallas to San Fransico trip in 2011 . Great Fun!!!!


----------



## Rail Freak

flamastr said:


> My wife and I decided on a Christmas trip to Chicago just to go!
> This was our first train ride so I'm new to all the information some of you "regulars" on the forum are use to..lol
> 
> Dallas Engine 221- Sleeper Car 2220 – Superliner. The train was packed. Robert was our attendant. I must have counted a minimum of 80 people boarding just in Dallas. Sleepers were in the front of the train. Coming back they were in the very back of the train. We had flat iron steak for dinner in Longview . We were stopped for about 30 minutes when the conductor got on the PA saying a tornado pulled through and we had to wait for the tracks going through Marshall to be cleared of any downed trees. We pullled into Marshall at 8:06; real neat train depot there. Steady rain all night; many stops made to verify low passing areas were safe to cross; never really went over 30 mph north of Texarkana all the way through Arkansas. Union Pacific Engineers stayed in front of the train riding ahead to verify no washout. I woke up at 4:30am put the beds up. 5:30 just pulling into Walnut Ridge,AR – 4 hours late; pretty much threw the detraining people off; whistle to shove off 5 minutes later. Still not screaming but doing a steady 60mph ; next stop Poplar Bluff, MO, then on to St Louis. I'm optimistic we will make up some time but probably not. I'm shocked the weather isn't any cooler than it is. Pulled into Poplar Bluff, MO about 3 hours 45 minutes late ; still raining! I have been under the weather so I slept through the St Louis,Carlinville and Springfield stops but my wife was watching everything on the computer. The train actually got up to 82mph in the rain. We had lunch during the Springfield stop.. Black Angus burger wasn't too bad and bread pudding for dessert. Still raining; 3 hours behind now. Pontiac , IL lots of ice and snow on the ground; probably at the station 1 minute literally. Right outside of Joliet, we had to pull of the main track to allow the south bound T.E to come through. Pulled into Chicago Union Station 3 hrs down but all is well
> 
> On the way back.. We boarded one hour late due to engine problems in the rail yard. We really enjoyed the Metropolitan Lounge at the station. Michael is our attendant coming back Car 2130 Room 8. I was disappointed in Michaels behavior. He gets on the PA to announce that nothing was ready for the passengers because AMTRAK has failed to allow "him" time to get the car ready for occupancy. He contines to use the railyard/amtrak incident as his crutch on people requesting things. He basically implied (on the PA) (coded politely) that he didn't want to be bothered by passenger's needs until he got the car ready. Even though there was nothing we needed during any leg of the trip it was disheartening for him to keep that attitude during the trip.
> 
> We pulled out of Chicago Union Station about 2.5 hours late. Arrived in Juliet 2.0 hours behind; the announcement was made that a "slight problem" was being experienced with the last car and that we would have a delay in Joliet while the conductors got on the ground to fix the problem. Stopped outside of Pontiac with "intermittent" problems with a "valve" on the rear of the car. Freight traffic hasn't been too bad. We have only stopped twice now.. Once in Chicago and again outside of Pontiac. Had dinner Flat iron steak; wasn't as good as the first. Pulled into St. Louis; had about an hour or so stop and shoved off. While I was coming back from the lounge I got cornered in a conversation with the conductor and snack bar attendant. Seems that people boarding in St Louis didn't get fed so the sleeper passengers were asking if they could get fed. The conductor basically instructed the snack car attendant the dining car was closed but they could buy from the snack car and get reimbursed by Amtrak by calling the 800 number and complaining... Wow.. Went to bed ; woke up at 4:30am about 50 miles from Little Rock. We stayed about 2 hours down the whole trip. We pulled into Dallas, safe and sound. Wonderful Trip, we are planning a Dallas to San Fransico trip in 2011 . Great Fun!!!!


Nice report!

Makes me itchy for a trip real soon!!! 

RF


----------



## Bob Dylan

Enjoyed the report! Sounds like one of those trips where things go wrong but you're still warm and dry no matter what goes on ! Compare that to a plane if these things happen! The do nothing SCA is the exception to the rule, most are excellent! The Eagles had their problems with flooding and equipment but not nearly as much as the Western trains and the Cardinals due to very cold winter weather! Sounds like you have a good attitude and aptitude for train riding, the trip to California is great, watch out you're getting the train bug!


----------



## flamastr

The trip was so relaxing, we thoroughly enjoyed every aspect of it. I think my wife and I both are getting the train bug. I was so surprised of the magnitude of people that travel by rail. Interesting conversations at meals and just real relaxed people. We loved it!


----------



## the_traveler

Great report!



flamastr said:


> Seems that people boarding in St Louis didn't get fed so the sleeper passengers were asking if they could get fed. The conductor basically instructed the snack car attendant the dining car was closed but they could buy from the snack car and get reimbursed by Amtrak by calling the 800 number and complaining... Wow..


I can't believe that! When I took the SWC in a sleeper to LAX and went to the Diner too late (heading into LAX), I was told to go to the cafe and chose some items. *FOR NO CHARGE!* (The cafe SCA almost acted if this was normal, and gave me no problems!)



> Wonderful Trip, we are planning a Dallas to San Fransico trip in 2011 . Great Fun!!!!


I'm glad you still want to go!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Great report.


----------



## BlakeTyner

I missed this thread when it was posted, but here's a picture of the tornado that delayed the train:







UP's tracks are to the left. This is looking west toward Longview.

Here's a clearer shot:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/longvie...x/longview2.jpg


----------



## Shanghai

Good Report. I have made that trip several times.

The best part is when you can see the Mississippi River


----------

